# help... how many embryos can u put back??



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi guys,

i was just wondering how many embryos ya can transfer after them being frozen for 4months...

the clinic said 2 but if they werent of excellent quality after blast can u be greedy and ask them to put back 3

please help and thanku in advance xxx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Icsi bitsy

I think the most they will transfer is 2 that is if you are under 35 and have a previous failed cycle. I think if you are older than this (not exactly sure how much older) they will put back 3 if you have had a number of failed cycles. You must be starting to get excited at the thought of having et done? Contact your clinic and ask one of the nurses and then you will Know for sure.  Best of luck x Yellow


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

aww thanks for the reply,

yeah im going to give them a wee ring tomora n see,personally i have had 3 failed ivfs previous but my new partner and i,well this is our 1st go as such and i have never ever had embies to freeze before so its all new to me aswell,all being well it will be this friday week we have et,excited yes but nervous too! it has felt that this whole year has been taken over with ivf  
lol sorry for the rant...

how r u in your journey what stage are yous at??  
thanks again,lisa xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

icsi

Where are you having your fet?

When i had my 1st ivf @ origin i could have put 3 back in if i wanted..

Jillyhen


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi ya, how many ice babys have you got?
i no my clinic like to freeze them 2  together, but if 3 then the 3 can go together, but if 4, 2 and 2, so depending on how many there is and how many are together then it may help, if you have 2  thawed and lived then 2 back, if 3 thawed and lived then maybe you can ask to have them all put back because other wise the 3rd will just be disregarded, but as you say depending on how they look etc, i have heard of ems becoming more cells etc once thawed. but then could go other way, if you have 4 ice baby's, they will just thaw a few at a time, if you do have more than 2, i would have 2 back and save the rest for another go, have hope and if not you have some to full back on, 
i think over 40 you can have 3 back, and yet again depends on which clinic, 
are you nhs or private?


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't have any to freeze however when I was 24 the RFC put 2 back cos one wasn't good quality and my daughter is now almost 10 months old!!I'd say if u asked then they shouldn't refuse considering uve had previous failed cycles!!good luck xx


----------

